# IBS Sufferer Wondering if I might have Fibro



## ibsdurango (Jun 5, 2006)

I preface all this that I am seeking out a doctor for some of the described issues. I was diagnosed with IBS-C last year. Since then, I've had periodic flare-ups but things are going pretty well. In the last 8 months or so, I've suffered from achy knees, pain in my groin, hips, and legs. The pain seems diffuse and squirrely. It never gets too bad. In fact on a scale of 1-10, it probably is never higher than a 4. I am not fatigued.Specifically, I have achiness in my knees and hips, a pain in my right foot that almost feels like a bruised or pulled arch, and pain that seems to move around in my shins and thighs. Sometimes I also have lower back pain. I also have pain in my gut that comes and goes with the IBS. I have no noticeable swelling. Last week I had a sensitive spot in my ribcage. Does any of this sound like Fibro? Can you get it without the fatigue? I am a hypochondriac and worry that it could be something worse such as bone cancer. Do any of these symptoms sound like side-effects of IBS drugs such as Zelnorm (I've heard that causes joint pain) or Amitiza?Any help you can provide would be welcome.


----------



## 14480 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hm.. this is a tricky one. I'm not sure whether or not you have Fibro.. may be best to seek a test from a doctor... What I can say though is that you don't have to have fatigue to have FMS.. Whatever you find out, hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Well, whatever it is exactly going on in your body, it doesn't sound like any fun at all! I am sorry to hear you are dealing with this pain, it sure makes it hard to get things done when you're hurting!I am so glad you're pursuing these symptoms with a doctor! I think that is your best bet. If you're concerned that you may have Fibromyalgia, it might be good to see a Rheumatologist - they are the FMS specialists. They can do a pretty quick physical exam in office to find out if you meet the Fibro diagnostic criteria.They will check out the Fibromyalgia tender points, it takes all of about 10 minutes! Then you'll be able to put your mind at ease, and know whether that's what's going on, or not.There are soooo many reasons why you can be dealing with that kind of pain. Unfortunately, I've never taken Zelnorm, so I can't help you personally on that. But, I do hope that maybe some of this info might help.Please be sure to keep us posted on how you're getting on, and what you find out! Keep searching for answers until you find them, and don't give up! Log your symptoms, and keep a detailed journal, and keep looking for those answers!


----------



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

I have terrible joint pain today, my left knee hurts awful...I am taking pentasa..I am wondering if this is a side effect.Jodie


----------

